# Taylormade m2 range



## Customgolf900 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi guys 

What's your views on the m2 range? These clubs are the best clubs I have ever hit, ball flight amazing landing soft and long,
The noise off strike is beautiful a real joy to have in my bag!:clap:


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 2, 2017)

I love the M2 3W that I have and will be looking to replace my 3 year old Cobra with a M2 driver later this year (when the prices fall a bit).


----------



## chrisd (Jan 3, 2017)

I have an M2 Driver and an M1 hybrid and really like everything about them both. Coupled with TM'S RSI,  irons currently I'm very happy with my set up.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 3, 2017)

I have a M2 Driver and 3 wood

Driver I love, best driver I have ever used. 

3 wood taking some getting used it


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 4, 2017)

I have the (Mark 1) M2 5 wood, bought blind off e bay without hitting one, but love it.

Prompted me to get fitted for a driver and came away with an M1 (also the original model) as my results were a little more consistent compared to the M2 and for an extra Â£20 I got the adjustability should I ever need it.

Really happy with both clubs.


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 4, 2017)

Very nice looking Driver, I ended up opting for the Mizuno purely down to loving the brand. Both equally as good though, great for the tinkerer too!


----------

